# Is this an irritan? Marginatus ? or somthing else!?



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

HOpefully its a Irritan...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i think u have an irritan.
the tail i think gave it away. Notice the "v"shaped black terminal band on the tail which distuigishes it. The gold colouration around the gill plates help too.

But the way the head shaped looks like a marginatus.

I think i am correct though it wouldnt hurt for an expert to come and varify its true identification.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

HOpefully!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

definately an irritan...how long is it in TL? should turn a bit reddish after 4ish inches, when it loses its juvy spots.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

its probably about 5-6"...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> definately an irritan...how long is it in TL? should turn a bit reddish after 4ish inches, when it loses its juvy spots.


Irritans keep their spots through out their lives. See 6.5" irritans below

Not sold yet that this is an irritans.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmmm....Isn't 5-6" max for an irritan, so shouldn't it be showing adult coloration? Looks more like a juvie gold diamond rhom to me. Pretty cool looking fish regardless of what it turns out to be!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

SOMEONE PLEASE positivly tell me if this is an irritan...i wanna buy it if it is!!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I honestly thinks its a rhom dawgz.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

this concludes my search for an irritan...im just gonna stick with my brandti for now......thanx anyway guys...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yea i was thinkin rhom when i saw it cause it does look like a juvi


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what makes you say rhom? look at the features of this fish vs. the pic you posted, its almost exactly identical. the tail band is the same, the dorsal fin is the same shape, and in the same location, the nose/face is the same, the coloration is pretty much the same. im sticking with irritans...

also, i thought i saw pics of fully grown irritans w/o dots...maybe they were mis-id'd when they were posted. either way, i'd pick this sucker up regardless...


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Here is mine for you to make the comparison.

Good luck bro.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> what makes you say rhom? look at the features of this fish vs. the pic you posted, its almost exactly identical. the tail band is the same, the dorsal fin is the same shape, and in the same location, the nose/face is the same, the coloration is pretty much the same. im sticking with irritans...
> 
> also, i thought i saw pics of fully grown irritans w/o dots...maybe they were mis-id'd when they were posted. either way, i'd pick this sucker up regardless...


well, right off the bat the body shape was all wrong. Next, the tail (the fish in the pic has a rhom tail, look at the black on the tip). The fish snout is totally wrong. Its fins arnt right for an irritans. 
You got to realize that these fish look alot alike and the diffrences are VERY subtle.

Irritans keep spots throughout their entire lives. I can get pics of my fish not showing their spots tho, so jus because you saw an irritans w/o spots in a pic doesnt mean the fish didnt have the spotting.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

pic below


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

this one is tough, I think the fish is either Marginatus or compressus. Irritans can have a faint hyaline fin that is dark, most dont though. The eyes and snout dont seem correct for irritans IMO......

The tail v, really doesnt seem right for marginatus either, and spotting doesnt seem right for compressus, but Iv owned compressus with no bars before, that was very similar to this fish.

I argued to Frank my fish was irritans.......







, was a few years back.

Ill say compressus or marginatus on this one.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with mashunter...I am leaning toward compressus though.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ok, george ID'd it, since it is his fish and the fish came from Argentina....
Its a marginatus...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My problem with this photo is that I'm unable to detect any eye color which is important to differentiate S. rhombeus, S. marginatus from S. irritans. S. irritans has "yellow eyes". This fish has not developed its eye color yet. So I will not comment further regarding its ID . Suggest you repost this fish's photo when it has grown a bit more and we can better evaluate it.

I did not read the above comments regarding George Fear. If it was indeed collected from Argentina then the species is _S. marginatus._ ID Complete.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> ok, george ID'd it, since it is his fish and *the fish came from Argentina*....
> Its a marginatus...


Kind of an important point when someone is trying to id a fish...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow

i feel like an idiot now


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

George told me " I was surprised when i opened the box to see how Similar these look to an Irritans", " i opened the box myself and it came from argentina, so its a marginatus"

i dono , im going 50-50....thinkn of starting a new tank...but if i start a new tank, do i want another serra? or start a 50 gallon breeder SALT water tank....Cot DAAAAAMn, anywy..this thread is done haha..thanx to everyone who posted...and thanx george for the good deal!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

compressus


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL, its been iD"d already


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

As Frank said* ID Complete*


----------

